# Office 365 >  >  Workbook opens with 30 sheets

## danishdane

Every time I open a new workbook it automatically opens with 30 blank sheets. I can not for the life of me figure out why! Earlier I had been messing around with some macros, but there are no macros listed anywhere. Please help me out!

Thanks!

----------


## Bernie Deitrick

Either you changed the number of default sheets - File  / Options   / General   / When Creating new workbooks  /   Include this many sheets

or your template file Book.xlt(m or x) has that many sheets and needs to be fixed.

----------


## danishdane

Wow...I feel extremely stupid...that was it. I just spent like half an hour trying to figure it out. It's been a long day..

THANK YOU!! :Smilie:

----------

